
Way to delay container startup to support dependant services – docker/compose - olalonde
https://github.com/docker/compose/issues/374#issuecomment-169388370
======
api
So we're reinventing init/systemd with giant pseudo-binaries in the form of
containers, because this time we'll get it right.

